# TS vs m2ts als vorausgabe was ist besser



## DBGTKING (2. März 2017)

Hallo Leute. Ich habe ein Problem.meine TV aufnahmen liegen als m2ts also als bdva Aufnahme vor. Bisher dachte ich immer es gäbe da keine Unterschiede. Aber ich habe es heute getestet gehabt.
Beim vlc player ruckelte TS und m2ts aber nicht.


Ich habe mich auch bei der speziellen Serie wo ich umwandelte immer Probleme das es egal was für ein deinterlace ich nutze beim vlc ruckelte. Auch das in TS ruckelte. Auch Einstellungen bei vlc brachten keine Besserung. Was macht denn m2ts and erster als TS.

Also man merkt ich habe da keine ahung und könnte das seid Jahren falsch gemacht haben weil ich blöderweise alle in TS habe.
Der humax icod HD+ aber bisher immer in k2ts Format aufgenommen hatte. Da habe ich nun den salat. Meine Daten hat der videredo also alle verfuscht. Was kann ich denn jetzt noch machen.

Ich finde es doof das es nur der Windows media player flüsig wiedergeben kann das mp4 h264 der bluray player nebenan ruckelt leider auch.
Da kann man sagen da ist was beim videoschneiden schiefgelaufen wie es aussieht. Aber warum hat er mir als standard TS eingestellt ich verstehe es nicht und beim m2ts hat er länger zum muxen gebraucht.

Also was schlägt ihr für mich vor oder was würdet ihr an meiner stelle machen?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2017)

Völlig Wumpe ob TS oder M2TS. Ist im Prinzip das gleiche. Bei M2TS ist noch ein Timecode mit drin.
Wenn der VLC Playere TS nicht abspielen kann, liegt das nicht an TS sondern am VLC Player bzw. dessen Codec.

Du kannst ja mal versuchen, die TS Files in MKV umzuwandeln.


----------



## DBGTKING (3. März 2017)

Es spielt also keine Rolle welches Programm ich dabei verwende. Was macht den MKV anders als mp4 als Containern . wenn der Inhalt gleich bleibt dann wird doch das Problem mit ruckelt ja nicht besser auch habe ich dann noch immer nicht das deinterlace Problem gelöst.
Da fällt mir noch ein habe da so ein codec pack CCC oder wie das heißt wo media player classic noch mit dabei ist und hvc oder wie das heißt. Beide machen merkwürdige Sachen. Der media player classic Zeit alle aufnahmen sehr klein an und der hvc oder wie der heißt der Zusatz player von media player classic asynchron mit dem selben Video. 
Aber wenn ich diesen codec deinstaliere dann kann ich bestimmt nicht mehr alle Videos anschauen. Echt doof die aktuelle Situation. Sollte doch alles optimal laufen was es aber leider nicht macht.

Könnte mit dem videredo auch gleich direkt in das Format wie MKV umwandeln. Weis nur nicht ob das so gut ist. Denke mal du wirst mir den Vorschlag machen es mal auszuprobieren. Habe es aber mit mp4 h264 es schon probiert. Allerdings nicht von der direkten Quelle sondern schon als geschnitte e Version als TS und da hat es auch geruckelt gehabt. Also bevor ich es fertig geschnitten habe werde ich mal kurz es direkt ausprobieren gleich in ein anderes fomat umzuwandeln. Mal sehen wie es dann am Ende aussieht.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2017)

Es sind alles Container Dateien.
Die Frage ist immer, welchen Codec du benutzt. Bei Mkv und Mp4 nimmt man in der Regel den x264 Codec.

Die Frage ist bei dir vermutlich, wie gut das Quellmaterial ist. Wenn das schon fehlerbehaftet ist, kannst du soviel hin und her wandeln, wie du willst. Auf einen grünen Zweig kommst du nicht.


----------

